# Lighting



## Lisa_Perry75 (22 Oct 2007)

Hey there,
For my new tank I'm not sure what lighting to go for. I was highly considering the realux T5 all in one jobbys, getting 2 x 35". I am a little worried about the fact that once the light blows you need to throw the whole thing away. If it comes with a years guarantee then it's fine, but otherwise I'd prefer to get something that will last a little longer. I wasn't sure which way to go T5, HOT5, T5 HO, high-lite T5, T5 PC or T6...

Then I saw this:-
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=160170359250&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006
I asked the seller the following questions:-
Hi there, 
How long are the actual T5 tubes which go in the luminaire? Are there separate switches for each light? Are the T5 bulbs linear or the power compact variety? Sorry last question, can the luminaire use the new high output T5 lights? 
Thanks
The reply I got:-
Hi, 
39W is high output already. U canÂ´t dim them, length is standard.
Rgds
Jerry
I'm a bit hmmm, I don't think he quite understood what I meant. But for a potential Â£16 maybe I could afford the risk!!!
What do you guys think?


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (22 Oct 2007)

definatly know what you mean.. talk about a minimalist answer..


i think what he was getting at, was that 39w T5 lamps are a standard length.. if i remember rightly, the tubes are 38 inches from pin to pin.. they would also be the normal linear type, not the compacts, the compacts would be 55w for 21inch etc.

not sure on whether the unit supports HO though

dont you hate idiot ebay seller answers? especially when you have to wait 5 freaking days for them!!!

hope that helps


----------



## George Farmer (22 Oct 2007)

Hi Lisa

In that link, the supplied 39w T5s are the linear HO type.  They are 895mm length.

14000K is more for reef, so you'll need to change for plants. 

Have you considered http://www.aquarist-classifieds.co.uk/ ?

I've seen some real bargains on there when looking for Arcadia overtank luminaires.  They're a great bit of kit.  I've seen the EJQ models and they're not a patch on Arcadia...

The 4 x 39w HO T5 unit comes in 100cm and the lamps are independently switchable in banks of two with two seperate plugs, ideal for staggered lighting.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (22 Oct 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

Yeah I realise about the bulbs needing to be changed, I guess thats going to be quite expensive! I will keep an eye on aquarist classified. I was going to get a 2 x 39w giving roughly 1.85 wpg, but I guess theres no harm in getting a 4 x 39w cheap... In the future if I decided to go Ei route I would have the choice...


----------



## zig (23 Oct 2007)

I would be careful buying light units from EQJ Trading on ebay a lot of the units he sells now are NOT switchable, practically all the light units used to be switchable before but obviously there have been cutbacks at the chinese factory and they are no more Im afraid, a few people on local forums over here have been caught out presuming they were switchable, sending the items back is at your own expense as well btw.

I can confirm that the smaller 3x24Watt luminaire is still switchable, but if it does not say it on the listing you must presume it is not. People over here were getting confused because some of the pictures in the listings still showed switches although the written listing did not state it in the spec but when the units arrived they had none.

Anyway just a word of warning for all you light buying public out there.


----------

